# Rockets vs Kings



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Great game...for the most part.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Box Score

It looks like you had two guys who played really well, and they had one (Wallace). It was probably an ugly game, but you guys came out with the win and that's what counts.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Whooo....we got a win!!!


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

yeah... a pre-season win.

i'm not worried or too ectstatic about preseason wins... these games are need to trim down the rotation and let JVG figure out who's gonna play what and where.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> yeah... a pre-season win.
> 
> i'm not worried or too ectstatic about preseason wins... these games are need to trim down the rotation and let JVG figure out who's gonna play what and where.


Which is better than a pre-season loss, right?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

You guys see Wallace's dunk


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh my goodness Gerald Wallace was K W I K. Very very fast. Rockets played with Mobley, Taylor, Pike quite a few others, you know it's preseason when Nachbar is starting and actually getting minutes. But Griffin did not play so alot of shots were not wasted. Kings played without Webber and Christie, but the rest of their starters logged big minutes. Still angry to see Yao only taking 7 - 10 shots per game, but he is being sent to the free throw line alot. Vlade and Miller were useless on defense against him. Both of them struggled on offense as well. 

Why isn't Cornell making the cut? Why isn't Scales getting playing time... With Nachbar logging 41 minutes, playing poorly, I think Gumby should bring Scales into the rotation, moving JJ to the 3.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> You guys see Wallace's dunk


Yeah...but did you see Boki's feet? Outside the circle and set, that should've been a charge.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

youre right, but they didnt have webber or christie. and boki isnt bad but hes a benchw armer. jj is our starting 3 and cat our 2. E-griff isnt bad but he needs to be more tough. i heard he hit the weights this offseason


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> But Griffin did not play so alot of shots were not wasted. \


:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game 2:

In the 3rd quarter... there was a volcano out there, Ming was errrupting. 20 points, 14 rebounds, 3 blocks as we start the 4th quarter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Moochie and Nachbar actually had decent games this time round, combining for 30 points and above 50% shooting. Key to Rockets victory was their 46% from the field. They made use of their offensive opportunities.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who was Jabari Smith going up against when he got his 14 points in the 4th Quarter?


----------

